# General > Classified Marketplace >  .303 Enfield

## kyratshooter

I have an extra Enfield I would sell or trade.   :Whistling: 

The stock has been cut down but the action and barrel are stock and the bore is dark but still has strong rifling, like 99% of them and better than most.

Slap an aftermarket stock on this one, shorten the barrel and mount a scope and you would have a dandy scout rifle at little expense.  

I will have it at the group camp if anyone wants a FTF trade or sale. :Creepy:

----------


## crashdive123

I love my Enfield.  Congratulations on being the first seller (was wondering who it would be).

----------


## kyratshooter

First advertiser Crash, not a seller yet.

It was a toss up between the Enfield and the new shipment of multicolored, multi-use 24"x24" essential cloths that just arrived.

You only need one of these all purpose cloths to accomplish a wounderous number of functions, replacing tolit paper, caps, pot holders, bandages and water filters.  Simply rinse, wipe and rinse again.  I have a large selection of floral prints, (no choice) and several neutral solid colors all light in shade to show any progressive buildup and need to rinse again.

----------


## Rick

Ummm. A minor suggestion if you will. Perhaps keeping three of them would be appropriate. One for toilet paper, one for bandages and one for water filters. The order in which you listed the one leaves a wee bit to be desired. (wee bit, get it?).

Floral prints are really quite good. You can be well camouflaged in the flower garden in spring and summer unless you only keep one and follow that order. The heaving will give you away. And it's possible B. Grylls will show up.

----------


## kyratshooter

It is a part of the ultralight packing concept Rick, multiuse items.  Don't you relaize every object in your kit should have at least three uses?

----------


## Rick

Weeeell. I wasn't necessarily concerned about the uses just the sequence that they were used in. Drink first, wipe last. That's seems to follow the great cosmic process anyway. wipe first, drink last opens up a whole can of intestinal worms. (I slay myself, I really do).

----------


## natertot

How much you lookin on the Enfield? Not that I need one, but now you have me thinking.

----------


## Rick

You might want to conduct business via PM.

----------


## kyratshooter

> How much you lookin on the Enfield? Not that I need one, but now you have me thinking.


Yep, let's us jump to PM.

Check your mail.


Now, check it again!

----------


## FVR

Would like to see a pic.

FVR

----------

